# Seeking for a 2005-2010 Nissan Frontier for photo shoot



## moosehead (Aug 20, 2010)

Rotora is a worldwide aftermarket designer and manufacturer of high performance braking systems and components including racing calipers, cast iron, and ceramic composite brake discs, stainless steel braided brake hoses and pads ranging from street performance to racing & high-performance upgrades.

Previously established as an Original Equipment Manufacturer of aftermarket brake components (including OEM aftermarket calipers, brake discs, drums, and pads) in the 1980’s, Rotora utilized its technical and production knowledge to offer motorsport enthusiasts affordable high performance brake upgrade systems. As racing enthusiasts, the founding partners of Rotora share the same passion and dream: to develop an uncompromising braking system to meet and exceed all required brake performance specifications in the severest conditions of all motorsport fields. This drive towards higher innovative braking solutions not only involves exploring new materials and new technologies, but also the research in vehicle dynamics to achieve the greatest balance between efficiency, stability, reliability, and controllability.

Through rigorous research, design, engineering, along with extensive road and track testing to produce the most innovative and cost effective brake systems and components available on and off road, Rotora’s high-quality and specifications are maintained through strict ISO quality control in Rotora’s production facility, which assures that every component meet worldwide ISO quality and safety standards. Rotora has received TÜV certification on certain vehicles models and will continue its verification on future model offerings through TÜV.

With a worldwide sales network, Rotora manages all phases of development from conceptual design, development, testing, machining, quality control, distribution, and customer service support in Rotora’s manufacturing facility in Southern California, USA. Today, the company continues to manufacture a wide variety of high performance brake upgrade systems and components for the Domestic, Import, European, and Truck/SUV applications.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*2005 - 2010 Nissan Frontier (2 wheel or 4 wheel drive) Rotora Street Challenge Brake System:*

*Front:* 6 Piston calipers with 355mm (14”) x 32mm 2-piece rotors (slotted or drilled & slotted)

*Rear:* 4 Piston calipers with 355mm (14”) x 32mm 2-piece rotors (slotted or drilled & slotted)

We are seeking for 2005-2010 Nissan Frontier (2 or 4 wheel drive) for photo shoot (up coming 2011 Catalog & web site), there are some qualifications, so please read the following before sending us a PM or email:

1. We will need your car for one full day for the install and photo shoot.

2. The complete 4 wheel Street Challenge Brake System will not be free, but will be at a *substantial discount* from retail (Partial Sponsor) And they will be installed for you free of charge!

3. You live or willing to travel to Chino Hills, California area to drop off your vehicle to begin this process.

If your answer is "yes" to all of the above 3 questions, please PM, email or call us.
I may have left something out, but will try to update this thread when possible.

Noel
Rotora,Inc.
[email protected]
(909)590-1712


----------

